
Joe Rogan interviews relaxed, joint-smoking Elon Musk [video] - joering2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycPr5-27vSI
======
LeoNatan25
People seem to focus on the joint, but I am more worried that he can't piece a
few coherent sentences together.

~~~
bachbach
There's nothing going wrong with Elon or his companies that can't be fixed -
but for the good of mankind we need to hunt him down, kidnap him, and make him
get a good night's rest for about two weeks with zero contact on electronic
devices or people.

I felt similarly wired to what I see in the video once, I took a 10 day
meditation retreat and whether or not it works doing nothing for over a week
was exactly what I needed.

The problem is that it is easy to justify not doing this - an endless series
of excuses are available.

Afterwards you'll feel the sharpest and most focused you've ever been and the
effect lasts for weeks.

~~~
emodendroket
Maybe what's for the good of mankind is to stop funneling public money to
somebody so unstable and unable to deliver on his promises.

~~~
nickik
This is a complete lie.

Tesla payed back the loans to the government.

SpaceX is excellently executing on the ISS Cargo contracts and are the
furthest ahead in terms of human spaceflight as well.

SpaceX has performed many flights for government and is universally agree on
that they have saved the government an absolute shitton of money.

~~~
emodendroket
Here's an instance just months ago
[https://money.cnn.com/2018/06/14/technology/elon-musk-
boring...](https://money.cnn.com/2018/06/14/technology/elon-musk-boring-
company-chicago/index.html)

~~~
nickik
You mean this privately financed project?

------
nickik
While this is a good interview and interesting maybe for Hacker News. Why this
sensationalist click bait title?

He does one tiny hit of a weed/tabaco joint in the whole show.

~~~
supernintendo
No different than the rest of the clickbait bullshit coming from corporate
media. The fact that people are making a big deal about this is depressing.

~~~
mankash666
Maybe they're alluding to the $420/share going private tweet? Rumored to be
weed inspired

